# Apr trial for 07 rabbit? Does it exist?



## Tdoug60 (Oct 2, 2010)

I've tried searching for my answer but couldn't find anything. Hope someone can help.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Ill make this easy, DONT GO APR. They have zero support for this engine.


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Ill make this easy, DONT GO APR. They have zero support for this engine.


What he said - I spent a nice chunk of $$$ on Full APR when i got my rabbit back in '08.. I emailed them recently asking what if any further development they have planned for the 2.5l and the answer was NONE. 

Seems like C2 and UM are the places to be right now.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Zaytri said:


> What he said - I spent a nice chunk of $$$ on Full APR when i got my rabbit back in '08.. I emailed them recently asking what if any further development they have planned for the 2.5l and the answer was NONE.
> 
> *Seems like UM is the place to be right now.*


fixed.


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> fixed.


Way to keep this thread neutral


----------



## Tdoug60 (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn. I was hoping to take advantage of APRs sale. 

Do you really think its even worth chipping the rabbit. I mean it's a 07 so I'm already starting at 155hp instead of the 08+ 180hp.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Zaytri said:


> Way to keep this thread neutral


neutrality is for the undecided!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Fred...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Fred...


lol... you know i cant help myself!


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

Tdoug60 said:


> Damn. I was hoping to take advantage of APRs sale.
> 
> Do you really think its even worth chipping the rabbit. I mean it's a 07 so I'm already starting at 155hp instead of the 08+ 180hp.


From what i've read, the 150 and 170 end about the same post chipping. 

Like I said, I bought the full APR package the 3rd week i owned the car, and LOVED it.. that was almost 4 years ago. I can only imagine that the current C2/UM/Whomever flashes are just as good, if not better. 

To me, it was a worthwhile investment. Just don't go APR anymore


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

UM is only 299. Just saying... And if you lived in Florida I could get better than that for ya. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> UM is only 299. Just saying... And if you lived in Florida I could get better than that for ya. :thumbup:


if he's in florida, he should go to the All Florida g2g!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2motorsports is 299
um is 299
apr has no real interest in the 2.5L anymore it seems 
and grow up fred.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> and grow up fred.


lol, good morning to you too.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:beer:coffee or tea for you this morning?
i'm on a tea kick right now.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> :beer:coffee or tea for you this morning?
> i'm on a tea kick right now.


lol... i always do both.
at home i have breakfast with green tea, and here, at work, 2 cups of coffee.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i was into coffee ALLLLLL day many many cups but then i have throat issues from the acid...backed off and the throat issues stopped...so i have one cup in the morning or something...then MAYBE one late in the day.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i was into coffee ALLLLLL day many many cups but then i have throat issues from the acid...backed off and the throat issues stopped...so i have one cup in the morning or something...then MAYBE one late in the day.


lol... i take 1 cup on the morning, post breakfast... and one after lunch.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yup and a backed off the haterade a bit as well...it was getting to me. tea in the morning and a latte or coffee on the way home is a nice round day.you should try it, works wonders on your soul and stomach..:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yup and a backed off the haterade a bit as well...it was getting to me. tea in the morning and a latte or coffee on the way home is a nice round day.you should try it, works wonders on your soul and stomach..:laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yup and a backed off the haterade a bit as well...it was getting to me. tea in the morning and a latte or coffee on the way home is a nice round day.you should try it, works wonders on your soul and stomach..:laugh:


 Haha.

@Danny, no hard feelings about when I posted UMs price and not yours. I wasnt sure what the price was, honestly. :thumbup:

Both are a great deal IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Haha.
> 
> @Danny, no hard feelings about when I posted UMs price and not yours. I wasnt sure what the price was, honestly. :thumbup:
> 
> Both are a great deal IMO.


No hard feelings at all, my friend... Josh cleared it up for me (as usual) :laugh:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No hard feelings at all, my friend... Josh cleared it up for me (as usual) :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> fixed.


There is your 2 cents and here is mine 



UM didnt even return my email enquiring about software. 

C2 was all over it. :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Apples to apples. 

Here we go again. I think we need a sociology professor to come in and explain debates like this.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Apples to apples.
> 
> Here we go again. I think we need a sociology professor to come in and explain debates like this.


I dont even have any (aftermarket) software now anyway. I was just joking because thygreyt always puts UM on such a high pedestal, and I recieved zero responce from them. 


Its great both companies are willing to make stuff for these motors and they both from what I have read (no experience) have great software.

eace:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

You and I should be politicians.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> I dont even have any (aftermarket) software now anyway. I was just joking because thygreyt always puts UM on such a high pedestal, and I recieved zero responce from them.
> 
> 
> Its great both companies are willing to make stuff for these motors and they both from what I have read (no experience) have great software.
> ...


agreed eace:

but i'll just say this: back in 2009-2010 i asked, called, pmed and email C2 multiple times. no response.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> agreed eace:
> 
> but i'll just say this: back in 2009-2010 i asked, called, pmed and email C2 multiple times. no response.


yea, now they hired danny for interwebz, phone and his good looks.:wave::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yea, now they hired danny for interwebz, phone and his good looks.:wave::heart:


 :heart: 

Fred, if you call between 8-5 Monday - Friday, I'll be more than happy to sell you software 

:wave:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :heart:
> 
> Fred, if you call between 8-5 Monday - Friday, I'll be more than happy to sell you software
> 
> :wave:


 LOL, that'll be the day.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm getting APR software + test pipe installed early next week. My buddies performance shop is a dealer for APR and hes hooking it up with service/parts deals etc...

I'll let you know my thoughts.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :heart:
> 
> Fred, if you call between 8-5 Monday - Friday, I'll be more than happy to sell you software
> 
> :wave:


 :thumbup::thumbup::laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

dont get apr... is all i can say


I had them for my car before i went turbo.. they offered ZERO improvements. no revisions, not a single desire to make the 2.5 anything outside of what the Factory wanted...

i do like their switchable program set up... but you will NEVER use it... 

I now run C2 and not only is that dream boat DANNY a handsome chap, but also extremely friendly, knowledgable, and willing to help or offer advice for ANY question you may have... to me i look at it like i have legitimate "couture" programming from C2... 

plus they can, and WILL always offer great products. and they actually like our motor and KNOW it

apr only likes the new 2.5T from the audi tt-rs. for good reason though. but they could have tried a little harder for the little non turbo 2.5


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> I'm getting APR software + test pipe installed early next week. My buddies performance shop is a dealer for APR and hes hooking it up with service/parts deals etc...
> 
> I'll let you know my thoughts.


He's hooking you up because thats the only way to sell APRs outdated and unsupported software.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yea, now they hired danny for interwebz, phone and his good looks.:wave::heart:





[email protected] said:


> :heart:
> 
> Fred, if you call between 8-5 Monday - Friday, I'll be more than happy to sell you software
> 
> :wave:


You guys need to hurry up and get whatever tools necessary to flash the 09 Jetta, I already messaged NLS about it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> You guys need to hurry up and get whatever tools necessary to flash the 09 Jetta, I already messaged NLS about it


We have an 09 tune.... 

Just got developed 2-3 weeks back, we are in final development stages and close to announcing it to the public :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> dont get apr... is all i can say
> 
> 
> I had them for my car before i went turbo.. they offered ZERO improvements. no revisions, not a single desire to make the 2.5 anything outside of what the Factory wanted...
> ...


Oh, you  :heart: :laugh:

Always glad to hear another happy customer and I'm here to help you fellers out in any way possible with any questions you have  :thumbup:


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

any c2 dealers in the IL/Chicagoland area?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Go look on their website. It has a dealer locator on it.

_Dubwerks
225 Peterson Road
Libertyville, IL 60048 US _


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Go look on their website. It has a dealer locator on it.
> 
> _Dubwerks
> 225 Peterson Road
> Libertyville, IL 60048 US _


Yeah i went to their site says nothing about c2 only giac tunes. :screwy: i'll figure something out lol


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Screw the chip. I want to hear from the OP how the T-Tops idea is coming.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> Yeah i went to their site says nothing about c2 only giac tunes. :screwy: i'll figure something out lol


They dont have the ability to flash our software currently... It would have to be sent in for us. PM or call me and we can talk about options!


----------

